

The Problem With Email - pmcpinto
https://medium.com/i-love-charts/the-problem-with-email-99bb2eeb0bf7

======
0x006A
Not my problem with Email. I see one problem with Email in the need of
everyone to find _the problem_ with Email. Most often the problem described is
not with Email but a culture created around the tool that the person has an
issue with.

------
lazylizard
hey its 1 of the key attributes that make me like email! its asynchronous!

